# Help with Ronda 715 quartz movement



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hello

I have just bought a replacement Ronda 715 movement to fit in a Traser 200m diver case. This came with an utterly cream crackered movement hence the replacement. I need to remove the stem from the new movement so I can fit the stem and crown that came with the Traser. Can someone please tell me how to do this? I know that some automatics have a recess which when pressed releases the stem. Does the quartz have a similar arrangement?

Thanks for any help.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

There is a small pusher near the stem that when pushed down will release it.

I do not have a picture of one here, if you send me a scan of the back of it then I will point it out.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi Roy

Thanks for the offer but it's sorted now. Do you have any divers style hands to fit the Ronda movement in stock? I can measure up the old hands if need be. Also a crystal to fit the Traser case would be useful, any ideas where I might get one?

many thanks

Paul


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I do not have any hands, sorry.

I can get you a crystal but I would need the watch here.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Thanks Roy.

It may be that I've found some hands that will fit from a dead quartz watch I have, also the crystal from this may also fit the Traser. I'll let you know how I get on and what I decide to do.

All the best

Paul


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Just thought I'd update this post. I've found both hands and crystal that will fit so the watch is now complete and working. Doesn't look too bad either (don't have a digital camera sorry, otherwise I'd try and show you it), all it needs now is a strap and I can start to wear it.

Many thanks to Foggy for the case and much needed information and advice.

Cheers

Paul


----------

